# Lagun 18BX - 1" Resaw King Blade - one year review



## BanjoBen (Dec 8, 2015)

I have the 14 inch version which is very similar, and I agree with both of your gripes. My hands aren't terribly large, and sometimes it's all I can do to reach some of those knobs on the lower guide. I've also, once or twice, turned on my saw with it de-tensioned. It would be nice if that were not possible.

Despite those gripes though, they're fantastic saws.


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

> I have the 14 inch version which is very similar, and I agree with both of your gripes. My hands aren t terribly large, and sometimes it s all I can do to reach some of those knobs on the lower guide. I ve also, once or twice, turned on my saw with it de-tensioned. It would be nice if that were not possible.
> 
> Despite those gripes though, they re fantastic saws.
> 
> - BanjoBen


Completely agree. The 14" saw has got to be the best value on the market. Trying to talk a friend into one. 
I find with the lower guides I really don't have to get them super tight to stay put.


----------



## Fiddy (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice review - agree their needs to be more on this saw. I just recently (last Friday) picked mine up at UPS frieght. Haven't yet made decision on blade and my previous experience was similar to yours. I had a 1971 PM 141 which was a great saw, but very limited in resaw. That being said, still need to get some blades and unsure of where I'll land initially. Was thinking maybe a 1/2 3TPI to get started, but ultimately a Resaw King seems like it'll be in my future.

What 1/4" blade are you running? Any issues with stock guides and a smaller blade?


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

I cant seem to find my order, but i believe it was either a Laguna or an Olson blade. the 1/4" blade runs just fine, the guides are extremely adjustable. Laguna claims you can run a 1/8" blade but that may be a missprint…. never seen one of those.

I can definitely recommend the resaw king, or any other carbide tooth blade probably. Makes a huge difference, and should last a long long time.


----------



## ugoboy (Feb 3, 2010)

I love my 14BX it has been truly an awesome addition to my shop. Probably the easiest blade setup of any bandsaw I have ever owned. The Resaw King blade is expensive but so well worth the money.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

I am close to pulling the trigger on a RK, really tired of wearing out blades at $25-$30 a pop. How often have you used the blade the past year? For example, are you cutting boards every week or every month, etc.? I know each person uses a saw differently, just wondering how long these things really last.


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

ColonelTravis - I am having a hard time coming up with an answer for you. I havent used mine a lot, I am just a weekender but I tend to resaw at least a few boards per project, and use the RK whenever I want to make straight ripping cuts in rough stock or rough joinery cuts. Probably use it a few times a month.

However, on my old bandsaw, I used my resaw blades even less, and would have to replace them more than once a year. The RK feels as sharp now as when I got it, and cuts just as well as when it was new, after 13 months and almost exclusively cutting white oak. I have cleaned/brushed it off once to remove the pitch buildup and it was like installing a new blade.

This is one of those upgrades I cant see anyone regretting…. Not everyone used carbide tooth circular blades not that long ago… and at least when resawing I cant imagine every buying a non-carbide bandsaw blade again. It is expensive, but it should last a very long time, and you can have them resharpened when needed.


----------



## mdhills (Mar 12, 2011)

Always good to see the reviews after the tool has been in use for a while.

How is the table height and dust collection?
How long of boards have you been resawing? are you using any infeed/outfeed support?

Matt


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Table height works well for me. I am 6' 0" and the table height isnt something I really notice one way or the other.

I have done a few long boards and some small longs (hickory limbs) that required infeed and outfeed support. I used your typical roller stands which isnt ideal but it seemed to work well enough. The table is quite large which helps. That is one of the things that made the saw much more usable vs a smaller bandsaw/table.

Most of my resawing is going to be shorter boards for panels, where all I need is the fence in the tall position and my paddle push blocks.


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Dust collection is pretty good. There are two ports, which is nice, and I have about as much airflow moving through the lower cabinet as you could reasonably expect. You are still relying on the dust to make its way below the table and through the lower guides before i can be collected.

There isn't any dust buildup in the cabinets, but you still get a decent amount on the table and off the back of the table just because dust likes to stick between the boards and fall away after the cut.

There is a sliding shroud on the top of the lower door, that can slide up to the bottom of the table when the door is closed. This helps make sure the upper dust port is pulling air through the table, but it is still pretty open. A lot like trying to collect dust from a tablesaw, you really need to be collecting above and below the table to be very effective. Unfortunately there isn't an easy way to collect above the table.


----------



## Newbie17 (Feb 20, 2017)

I have the same bandsaw and blade and was wondering if the cut quality is normal. Seems like a lot of sanding is required to eliminate the ripples compared to my Timberwolfs.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> How often have you used the blade the past year? For example, are you cutting boards every week or every month, etc.? I know each person uses a saw differently, just wondering how long these things really last.
> 
> - ColonelTravis


I've used mine a few times a month for the past 2 years and still going strong.


----------



## Newbie17 (Feb 20, 2017)

Are these normal results for the Resaw King compared to other conventional blades?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Those photos look similar to mine (resaw king). I've found I get the best cut by keeping the feed as consistent as possible. My old standbys the wood slicer did a smoother cut, but to me the big win with the resew king is blade life.

I can cut very dense woods without feeling the blade go dull during the cut. I think the advantage of carbide definitely lies in the economy of life expectancy. The teeth are tiny so I can't imagine any fancy grind angles for smooth cuts being very practical. Maybe a blade with larger teeth and expert profiling will come along to deliver the ultimate of smooth cuts with long life.


----------



## Newbie17 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Splintergroup. I was baffled at the roughness of the cut since the advertising states "providing ultra smooth cut quality."

I admit I have a lot to learn. When I sent these pics to Laguna they replied they are sending me another blade, so maybe mine is a little rougher than average.


----------



## Rdevine (May 4, 2020)

I have the 18BX as well. I went with the 1 1/4" resaw blade. It says that the 18BX can use that blade but I feel it's too big and the 1" is the way to go. How do you have your blade set on the 18BX? Center of the wheel?


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Funny you should ask. I loved my 1" blade and don't know why anyone would need a wider blade, mine tracked perfectly straight every time. It remained sharp the almost 3 years that I had it, but it just broke a couple weeks ago. I was cutting a round log and twisted and bound the blade… so definitely outside the advertised use of the blade.

I am going to order an identical blade. Again I was pretty well stunned about the cut quality and would have to look twice to figure out which was the bad saw cut side when milling material. Saw and blade have been very impressive to me.


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

To answer your other question. I set my blade with the deepest part of the gullet on the center of the wheel (the crown of the wheel). With this setup and the 1" resaw king I had no drift, straight smooth and parallel cuts.


----------

